# new 'stereo'



## MoanAirOh (Aug 5, 2004)

check out pics....

(equipment from www.carcpu.com)

http://www.pbase.com/malofquist/holden_monaro_pontiac_gto&page=all


----------



## bioinformaticus (Aug 6, 2004)

MoanAirOh said:


> check out pics....
> 
> (equipment from www.carcpu.com)
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/malofquist/holden_monaro_pontiac_gto&page=all



Impressive... thanks for the pics... looked like a very intense installation. Doing some application development while on the road??

Regards,
George


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

great pics, how much power does it handle? :cheers


----------

